# DIY Pocket Clip... Maybe



## JamisonM (Aug 7, 2007)

I got to thinking about a pocket clip for my EDC light. It won't come with one so I'll have to find something that will work with it or make one myself. Well, I don't have the materials to do the later and I've already got one to try out so I can only brainstorm. Here's my brainstorming so far made out of some thin aluminum sheeting. I'll have to find some scrap steel, preferably stainless to make one out of. Besides that, I'll also need a hose clamp. I don't know exactly which size would work best though so I guess I'll be bothering the people at the hardware store some time tomorrow. Anyway, here's a picture of what I"m talking about. It's not the prettiest thing in the world, but I think once it all comes together it'll work just the same if not better.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## JamisonM (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope you guys don't think that's the finished product. No, this is just to give you an idea of what it will look like, a very rough idea, when it's done.


----------



## half-watt (Aug 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>




now that's funny!!! i'm still laughing so hard i'm having trouble typing.

good one!


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I got some hose clamps and a sheet of, what I'm guessing is 19 gauge, stainless steel today. Steel's probably a bit to thick for what it'll be used for, but I think not making them quite as wide will solve that. Tomorrow, I'll try and find somebody that can cut this thing into either, 1cm or 8mm strips (I might even go so far down as to 5mm). I'll do the rest with a hack saw and other assorted tools. Hopefully, by the end of the weekend, I'll have something put together for actual use.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't ordering one of these for a couple of bucks easier and better looking? :shrug:


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't ordering one of these for a couple of bucks easier and better looking? :shrug:


Cheaper maybe, but better looking; I don't know about that. It varies from person to person. I think it looks dinky and though it may hold find; I want something with more mass. I'm trying to match how the clips look on pocket knives and other flashlights.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Aug 8, 2007)

At least ditch the hose clamp, and make the clip totally out of stainless, you can fold it to where it will slide on like the stock clip. Give it a brushed finish or something... :shrug:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never seen a knife with a hose clamp before, so I can't judge if it would look better.... :thinking:


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 8, 2007)

Buy one of these clips, form and trim the ends, and tap your tailcap to receive the screws. 
http://knifekits.com/store/s-pages/kk_store_1mainframe.htm?kk_products_parts_main.htm~smain
I like the standard pocket clip at the bottom left of the page that comes in two sizes and finishes. You only need the outer two screws if your tapping is good.

The hose clamp is going to abrade your clothes and catch on things.


----------



## KenAnderson (Aug 8, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I got to thinking about a pocket clip for my EDC light. It won't come with one so I'll have to find something that will work with it or make one myself.


 
Jamison,

I think it took initiative to strike out on your own in designing and building a clip for the MM. Not bad for a first try. I think I get what you're trying for and I believe with refinement, it should work fine. Took real guts to post a picture here as well. Just ignore the jeers coming from the peanut gallery. It's possible that some of these guys are jealous because they couldn't have done as well. 

Bring us an update when you have another rev. ready.

Ken


----------



## VidPro (Aug 8, 2007)

they have that new hose clamp they are putting on new cars nowdays, its usless as a hose clamp  but it might work good for something like this. 
they just clamp, no screw down , makes them much smaller, you could even cut off the hose clamps legs, and with the right tool remove or replace it.

$22 for a hunk of metal? i think jamison is showing true american ingenuity:thumbsup: even if mabey he aint american


----------



## half-watt (Aug 8, 2007)

on a more serious note, i had the impression that the pic of the clip was just a crude prototype, NOT a finished product.

designer's will often kludge things together from odds and ends which are hanging around to help them visualize and realize some of the issues involved (yeah,...i know, there's CATIA now).

i can't tell you how many sophisticated designs over the years started out as folded paper, cardboard, and styrofoam. none of these rough styrofoam models were ever intended to survive a wind tunnel test, go through a test flight, or carry passengers.

while the "PayPal Sent" comment really cracked me up (a very quick wit was at work there with that Post - still puts a smile on my face when i think of it), i think we need to give someone a break here. a hunk of metal and a hose clamp are a start. i'm going to reserve judgement for the finished product.

for my part, i've purchased a number of the MiniMagLite Accessory kits (mechanical fabrication is definitely NOT my forte). The clips are on some Fenix flashlights (both AA and CR123A models) and the colored disk as well as the clear disk with Scotch-tape added for diffusion are useful, together with a cut down filter holder (too deep as received) find use on my pre-Cree SF L1 Digital Lumamax light for continuous operation on low output mode for certain tasks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2007)

"peanut gallery" hat on....  : I don't think anyone is jeering here, but just having some innocent fun.  I can only applaud the initiative. :thumbsup:

I'm interested to see the end result as well.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, at least the thread's getting attention; good and bad. VidPro, you got any more information on on those clamps; I'm alway looking for something else. I'm using hose clamps because they don't require drilling into my light, are fully adjustable, dirt cheap, strong, and you can find them just about anywhere. If you can stand the look of them; I think they'll work just as well as anything else. I paid nothing for the scrap steel sheet, but I'm sure having it cut into strips will cost me a pretty penny easily. Here's another picture. Sorry for it's quality, but I hope it give you a better idea of what I thinking about; this time with the lights standing up. Remember, this is just a rough idea. There's also no reason I can't camouflage the camps. Once I get it cut down and the end smoothed; some flat black spray paint might actually look alright and less obvious.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 8, 2007)

i guess they are called "spring clamps" here is a wiki Picture of a fuel one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Two_spring_Hose_Clamps_-_small.jpg

I can not be the only one with a pre 1990 car , dont they use this junk on all the new cars?

any auto store would carry various sizes of them, see the part that sticks AWAY from the clamp, i was suggesting that could be cut off, it being spring material, it would proably have to be cut with a dremmel or something. then you would have to use needlenose or something to get it off again.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 8, 2007)

VidPro said:


> i guess they are called "spring clamps" here is a wiki Picture of a fuel one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Two_spring_Hose_Clamps_-_small.jpg
> 
> I can not be the only one with a pre 1990 car , dont they use this junk on all the new cars?
> 
> any auto store would carry various sizes of them, see the part that sticks AWAY from the clamp, i was suggesting that could be cut off, it being spring material, it would proably have to be cut with a dremmel or something. then you would have to use needlenose or something to get it off again.


I thought that's what you were talking about. I looked at those, but ended up deciding that, while they would look better, they just weren't what I was looking for. I figured that the clamps I'm currently planing to use are stronger and more secure. 

Got two photos of, very, rough prototypes. While out today, I went to walmart and got myself one of those cheap steel light switch covers. I got home and cut some strips out of it. The stuff's way to soft for my needs and the shaping needs lots of refining, but they're much better than the thin aluminum that I had before as they give me something that I can play around with now. I plan on finding somebody tomorrow that can cut that sheet of steel I"ve got into 7mm strips. Hopefully, I"ll have the strips before the end of the week. I'm also on the lookout for 19 guage stainless; it anybody knows where to get some. Anyway, here are the photos.


----------



## dpled (Aug 8, 2007)

O-this is a must have. 
 That is a good one. Seriously I guess everything starts with...o-who the hell am I kidding...Dude this needs some work...Do away with the clamp or at least get a TI one!


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 9, 2007)

dpled said:


> O-this is a must have.
> That is a good one. Seriously I guess everything starts with...o-who the hell am I kidding...Dude this needs some work...Do away with the clamp or at least get a TI one!


What would you suggest? If you can find me something that is more cosmetically appealing and can do the same thing I'm all ears. I'm sorry to say I don't know what a TI clamp is and searching for it doesn't yield much information. Any info would be helpful. I did find this though, but is it what you are talking about? I have to say; I do like it better then the hose clamp, but finding one to fit a AA light might be difficult. Here's another example.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, someone has to be the first to say it, so it might as well be me, lol, here goes... 

*I LIKE IT!!* I think it looks extremely businesslike, cool and rugged! LOL, it is straight out of the Terminator or some film like that. Arnie would definitely use a clip like this.

Great idea for a real tough working item. LOL, pay no attention to anything the critics say - and even they will have to agree it is better than that POS Novatac clip.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 10, 2007)

Yup - I'm gonna jump on that too! Nice work!

How many of you guys have a pocket clip that is capable of fixing a dislodged fuel hose or washing machine outlet pipe - hey huh?


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 11, 2007)

I wasn't able to get to the machining shop today so it's going to be next week some time when I start to get something meant to be used ready. Even though my sheet is still in one piece, I was able to get a little bit of work done on this, "clamp clip" idea of mine. I painted one and got a new idea with the other. The pictures are below. I think with it painted black, it actually makes it look pretty decent. A new idea I had for these DIY clips is to have the clip come from under the hose clamp at the top, fold over the clamp and come down it over it, covering a portion of the clamp up while going down the side of the light. This is easily more difficult to pull off then the other where the clip simply comes from under the clamp and goes down the side of the light. Well, for those that actually like the idea; enjoy.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 11, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

It does have a certain utilitarian charm, a clip-at-all-cost approach. And the hoseclamp is a strong and flexible attachment.

I applaud you for doing it your way.

I tapped my Aleph trim tail and modded one of the smaller standard knife clips linked above and EDC this:


----------



## half-watt (Aug 11, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I'm using hose clamps because they don't require drilling into my light, are fully adjustable, dirt cheap, strong, and you can find them just about anywhere.



as stated earlier, i know my limitations, hence i don't do mechanical fabrication. clearly you have more talent in this area than i do.

i read your comments about steel and the reason for the hose clamps. 

keep in mind that you're going limited personal production here, there may be a nearby shop that will do such a simple job of making the portion of the clip that would go around the barrel and then either spot welding it or you could drill and rivet it to the remainder of the clip that you fabricated. 

you have some nice pics there of a very robust for the intended application, clip (in engineering we'd call it "overdesigned"). i understand that when one doesn't have a machine shop in one's basement that certain DI-all-Y (do-it-all-youself) concessions must be made for materials currently on hand and machining/fabricating capabilities present.

times have changed, but there may be someone who'll make one or two clips for next to nothing (or nothing) in just a few minutes out of scrap from their larger paying jobs. doesn't hurt to ask around. 

i did this decades ago and obtained some plate steel (sized and drilled for my application) to reinforce a fiberglass transom of small 8' hydroplane whose transom was failing from the overpowered engine driving that lil' sucker. 

schmooze the machine shop owner with a display of your lights (not many people are familiar with newer LED lights and only know MagLite); give him a nice one in exchange for a couple of clips - he'll probably make a clip for himself while he's at it and give you the clips in exchange for the amazing new LED light you gave him. give it a shot?

keep the thinkin' cap on - IMO, you're headed in the right direction. you've definitely got more initiative in this area than i (and perhaps others) do.

please don't let anything i said discourage you. keep it up!


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 11, 2007)

Hold on, you guys don't think I’m actually planning on making these to sell do you? Heh, I have no plans to sell these. I’ve posted my idea and the progress I’ve made so far. If other people want to ask questions or talk about changing this idea around while keeping the same functionality; I’m all for it. But about selling these, nope.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 11, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> What would you suggest? If you can find me something that is more cosmetically appealing and can do the same thing I'm all ears. I'm sorry to say I don't know what a TI clamp is and searching for it doesn't yield much information. Any info would be helpful. I did find this though, but is it what you are talking about? I have to say; I do like it better then the hose clamp, but finding one to fit a AA light might be difficult. Here's another example.


jamisonM dont let these guys put you off.most are here to see if it will fit the new Novatacs.and i bet they have all jumped on your idea to save them drilling new holes:lolsign:just kidding. seriously though why dont you make it out of one piece ss and bend it round the flashlight for a snug fit.that hose clip just plain does not work it makes your lights look awful IMO BTW are you a plumber by any chance.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 11, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> jamisonM ... are you a plumber by any chance.


LOL!!!


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 11, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> jamisonM dont let these guys put you off.most are here to see if it will fit the new Novatacs.and i bet they have all jumped on your idea to save them drilling new holes:lolsign:just kidding. seriously though why dont you make it out of one piece ss and bend it round the flashlight for a snug fit.that hose clip just plain does not work it makes your lights look awful IMO BTW are you a plumber by any chance.


Can you elaborate on your idea?


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> Can you elaborate on your idea?


 He said make a big one of these out of stainless (cut out a "T" shape and bend it around the light then when off the light make it smaller so it will fit tight) actually you probably need a shop that will cut and bend the stainless for you if you want it to look pretty.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 11, 2007)

knot said:


> He said make a big one of these out of stainless (cut out a "T" shape and bend it around the light then when off the light make it smaller so it will fit tight) actually you probably need a shop that will cut and bend the stainless for you if you want it to look pretty.


I thought about doing it that way, but after a bit of contemplation I decided against it. While you wouldn't have the hose clamp, which I don't mind, you would have a long, tedious fitting process and my guess it would cost you more overall for a simple aesthetic change. The idea is a valid one, but I still think the hose clamp route is superior.


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe it's more than an "aesthetic change" because there wouldn't be any protruding edges (low profile) that may catch on something or cut you. To each his own I guess.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 11, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I thought about doing it that way, but after a bit of contemplation I decided against it. While you wouldn't have the hose clamp, which I don't mind, you would have a long, tedious fitting process and my guess it would cost you more overall for a simple aesthetic change. The idea is a valid one, but I still think the hose clamp route is superior.


i guess the hose clamp wins,ah well if you ever loose your flashlight clip.dont call lighthound just call a plumber.


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> i guess the hose clamp wins,ah well if you ever loose your flashlight clip.dont call lighthound just call a plumber.



Lol - some things just aren't meant to go together!


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 11, 2007)

knot said:


> I believe it's more than an "aesthetic change" because there wouldn't be any protruding edges (low profile) that may catch on something or cut you. To each his own I guess.


A big yep to that last part. Looking at the clamps I used; I can't say that I see any sharp edges that could potentially cut you. If there were though, some quick file work would fix that. The protruding part I can understand, but then also it's not like the clamp can only be put on one way. Anyway, the protruding isn't nearly as great as some the cellphones people carry around on their belt. The clamp only sticks out half an inch when on the clip side, but even that, I know, can catch on something. Also, depending on what angle you put the clip and clamp at, they can prevent your light from rolling away. Don't know why I didn't think about that before.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 17, 2007)

My original idea was to create a suitable pocket clip for my fenix L2D-CE since I couldn't find any I liked/would fit. Since then I've played with things and have came to a simple and common design. These are still in the prototype phase. I'm talking with somebody about getting some stainless steel strips for cheap and am waiting for a price quote. The current small sheet of stainless steel I have is too heavy. The prototypes, while soft, I dare say could be used with no problems. Anyway, here are the photos of the final prototypes. All I need now are the strips to make the real thing.


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I think I've found a new source for the steel strips that I've been using to make my clips and the best thing about them is that just about anybody that can get themselves to a walmart can buy them. They're just plain old tablecloth clamps. Yep, I was surprised too. At about $2.50 for a pack of 6 and they come pre-bent, I thought; what the heck. At first glance they're a bit on the thin side, but they are springy little things. They're actually stronger then they look. If you're good and take care I'm sure you could get two clips out of just one clamp. Wait though, they may be springy, but what kind of steel are they made of. 

The packaging says they're made of a rust resistant spring steel, but I don't know. They're no good to me if they rust away with use. Well, to answer my question I put half of one in a small glass of vinegar. I did that at around 6PM yesterday and now it 3AM here. There is no rust. There is staining and discoloration, but nothing I'd worry about. Before I put in for the night I'll take some sandpaper and see if it's just a coating. The one you see pictured below is the one I'll be using from now on. It may not look great, but it works perfectly.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice work,"long live the clip" great inovation here


----------



## Deffenhazad (Sep 22, 2007)

Any more progress?


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 22, 2007)

Deffenhazad said:


> Any more progress?


Not really, little if any in fact. I'm using the clip from my last post. I guess you could say that was the final stage of my idea's evolution. I achieved what I wanted; a pocket clip for my L2D-CE. If theirs still interest, I don't see why those interested don't try what I did. You know the basic principle behind a pocket clip, so all you have to do now is find out how to implement it.


----------



## parnass (Sep 22, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> Well, I think I've found a new source for the steel strips that I've been using to make my clips and the best thing about them is that just about anybody that can get themselves to a walmart can buy them. They're just plain old tablecloth clamps.....



Similar tablecloth clamps are sold at Meijer stores, too. They are in the camping supplies area.


----------



## thefish (Oct 9, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> Well, I think I've found a new source for the steel strips that I've been using to make my clips and the best thing about them is that just about anybody that can get themselves to a walmart can buy them. They're just plain old tablecloth clamps. Yep, I was surprised too. At about $2.50 for a pack of 6 and they come pre-bent, I thought; what the heck. At first glance they're a bit on the thin side, but they are springy little things. They're actually stronger then they look. If you're good and take care I'm sure you could get two clips out of just one clamp. Wait though, they may be springy, but what kind of steel are they made of.
> 
> The packaging says they're made of a rust resistant spring steel, but I don't know. They're no good to me if they rust away with use. Well, to answer my question I put half of one in a small glass of vinegar. I did that at around 6PM yesterday and now it 3AM here. There is no rust. There is staining and discoloration, but nothing I'd worry about. Before I put in for the night I'll take some sandpaper and see if it's just a coating. The one you see pictured below is the one I'll be using from now on. It may not look great, but it works perfectly.


 

I think they look pretty cool, I may just have to do something like that... but I prefer clips the other way around so I can attach it to my hat bill while I ride my bike at night. Then again with the hose clamp it is the best of both worlds since its direction could be easily changed for different tasks.


----------



## farmall (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it's cool. If I had a light with a hose clamp on it in my tool kit it may save me from being stranded someday.

I can think of twice in my life that a clamp would have been very handy.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 11, 2008)

farmall said:


> I think it's cool. If I had a light with a hose clamp on it in my tool kit it may save me from being stranded someday.
> 
> I can think of twice in my life that a clamp would have been very handy.


Glade you like it. I didn't even think about the hose clamp being used for anything else, but I can see that it could be useful in some situations.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 11, 2008)

None of the pictures are working for me... Bad links?


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (Jun 11, 2008)

If you got the stainless steel then just cut out a pattern for a clip, drill the 2 holes for it, bend the clip part to shape and bend the other end to form around your tail cap and then drill and tap your cap. Its way too easy to make one. Just look at different pocket knives to get an idea of a clip design.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonck08 said:


> None of the pictures are working for me... Bad links?


Na, it's Geocities; I've gone over my 4MB hourly limit. Should be back up in another hour.



J.McDonald Knives said:


> If you got the stainless steel then just cut out a pattern for a clip, drill the 2 holes for it, bend the clip part to shape and bend the other end to form around your tail cap and then drill and tap your cap. Its way too easy to make one. Just look at different pocket knives to get an idea of a clip design.


I thought about doing that early on, but I didn't want to drill into my light. It's just something I didn't and still don't want to do.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Kinda cool... I little on the sketchy side with the clamp thing sticking out. Clip isn't bad though.

Maybe you could try buying a cheap pocket knife with clip at the dollar store, then taking it off and installing it? Just a suggestion...


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL great idea, i say this because i was going down the same route with the hose clamps also! lol

when i had my G2 i coudlnt find a way to put a pocket clip on it, so i had some spare hose clamps ( had alot of radiator problems with my car and prev car also ) so i took some 1 inch webbing and strapped it to the G2 with the clamp and used it as a lanyard and thats as far as i got, it did look ugly to me, so i took it off, but function over fashion, probably the strongest lanyard ever made for the G2 lol 

Keep up with the innovation:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 28, 2008)

Any reason why you just didn't use the clip that came with the ROV Sportsman Extreme?


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 28, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Any reason why you just didn't use the clip that came with the ROV Sportsman Extreme?


Because of the way the clip is shaped. The reason I started messing around with making my own clip was because I wanted a clip like the one on my spyderco centofante IV. The clip starts at the point it's fixed at and runs down the side of the knife. The ROV sportsman xtreme clip doesn't do this. It starts at the point it fixed at and runs up, makes a u turn and then runs back down. IMHO, the spyderco clip is smoother and just plain better to use. The day I started using the ROV sportsman xtreme clip, I found it would catch on my pocket. In my mind, the spyderco clip was just superior.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, I went the 'plumbers way' too when first receiving the Arc4.
This was the only way I could come up with to attach a lanyard at that time.
Great minds think alike 





I noticed this thread is from last year, how is the clip holding up? 
Maybe you could weld or rivet multiple tablecloth clamps together to make a tighter, stronger clip?


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 28, 2008)

nekomane said:


> I noticed this thread is from last year, how is the clip holding up?
> Maybe you could weld or rivet multiple tablecloth clamps together to make a tighter, stronger clip?


The clip is holding up great. The clip itself is as solid as the first time I put it on. I don't think I'll do any welding or riviting. I like that the clip can come off and be moved up and down and all around the light. The paint has come off any parts that are exposed, but I guess that's to be expected with type of paint I used. I think I'll have to get it colored with something that's a bit more durable. Earlier in the thread, I put a piece of these table cloth clamps into some vinegar and it darkened the steel. I think I try doing the same to another clip, but also bath the clip to be in a container very soapy water. I'm thinking I'll rotate the clip, vinegar bath for certain amount of time and then into a soap/water bath for a certain amount of time. I'm thinking I can get a nice deep black, but I won't know unless I try it.


----------



## allburger (Jun 29, 2008)

Man that is an ugly *** pocket clip.


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 29, 2008)

JamisonM said:


> ​



Well i kinda like the end result. Of course a better equiped person can do a better job but that is not the point here. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 29, 2008)

allburger said:


> Man that is an ugly *** pocket clip.


What clip are you looking at? :naughty:


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 14, 2009)

The Mag clip that I once got with a AA is incredibly strong. It's stainless steel, and was a b*stard to get on. Buy yourself an accessory kit, or get another MiniMag with the pocket clip pack.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent to see this thread again!


allburger said:


> Man that is an ugly *** pocket clip.


Boxy, but good. LOL


----------



## dcaptd (Dec 25, 2011)

What about replacing the clamp bolt with either a domed head like a carrage bolt(allen or torq) or using a allen head cap screw , ether of these would do away with the shoulders, smoothing it. You would just have to find the right thread.


----------



## JamisonM (Dec 25, 2011)

dcaptd said:


> What about replacing the clamp bolt with either a domed head like a carrage bolt(allen or torq) or using a allen head cap screw , ether of these would do away with the shoulders, smoothing it. You would just have to find the right thread.


Do they make 19mm/3/4" clamp bolts? Everything I've seen are too big. Replacing the actual screw presents it's own problems. The first is getting it out and the second is finding a suitable replacement. I think the easiest solution is to use my dremel and remove metal off of the head of the screw so it doesn't jut out so much.


----------

